# FET Protocol



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hi All.  Well, I have my next apt confirmed by St Mary's for 13th october.  They have said i should be ready for my FET in December.  I have heard from CARE that St Mary's only do medicated FET's.  Can anyone confirm this and if so, please give me some advice on what a medicated tx is.  i.e. when will it start, Day 2 of my cycle, which drugs do you take and for roughly how long?  As always, any feedback greatly appreciated..... xx


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Hiya, 
Im new on here but Im also having an FET cycle soon and I have my proposed plan for mine if you would like?

It says
Call for scan day 2, start Elleste 2mg daily x 4 days, increase to 4mg daily x 4 days, then 6mg daily, USS till endometrium is >8mm, then start Cyclogest 400mg BID & thaw 2 Blasto ET for Trx 

Have no idea what the end part means. I also have to have gestone as we had a v early miscarriage after our fresh ICSI cycle. 

Hope that helps. Not very happy with my clinic though so any replies welcome. 

xxxxxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey RubyBeth, Lovely to hear from you, sorry to hear about your miscarriage hun.  Fingers crossed for you this time around.  your reply has helped lots - thank you.  I hear FET is less invasive than a natural cycle of anything but to be honest, I'll do anything I'm told so it wouldn't matter what I had to do to get pregnant.    I haven't heard great things about St Mary's where we'll be treated, we recently had a tx at M/C Care which is a private facility as our hospital was being refurbed.  What don't you like about your clinic? xx


----------



## RubyBeth (Oct 7, 2009)

Whats a tx?   aint I?  

When we was having ICSI they wouldnt tell me things that I felt entitled to know. Such as how many eggs were growing etc. I was told "enough" and that was that. I also was in so much pain after the EC and passed out twice with pain and was made to feel guilty for it. I could go on and on moaning about them. I have had no after care from them and only get what I ring for. After having the BFP and then getting progesterone it wasnt even recorded on my records. I had to tell the doc which I thought was bad. 

No good moaning though is it? If I get a BFP from them on this next cycle I will kiss them all and probably tell them their the best clinic ever so no good worrying about it is there?   

Taking me ages to get around on here . . . Im a quick learner though. 

Hope you get yourself a nice crimbo BFP hey?

xxxxx


----------



## Murf (Jun 18, 2009)

Get me with my lingo - tx is treatment.  I must admit when iIstarted on here, I thought people talked a different language with all the jargon and abbreviations.  At the start of the web page their is a list of list of abbreviations and meanings if you ever see anything you don't get.  Like, you, I will probably be kissing the nurses at St Mary's if we are successful.  Well, good luck to both of us and oh yes, how good would that Xmas BFP be? xxxx


----------



## vanessastelfox (Feb 4, 2009)

i'm currently at care and waiting for my second icsi tx, care do do a natural cycle i'm currently waiting for af but when she does show i have to ring care let them no then from cd8 start testing for signs of ovulation and when that occurs i go in for frozen embryo transfer then i wait 17 days then test no drugs involved at all xx


----------

